
Review My WebApp – Typing Practice Site - arfo
Hello Hacker News,<p>Recently I&#x27;ve developed Typing Practice Site 
with Cleaner UI and I am planning to release pro Features<p>Target Market:-<p>Content Writers, Freelancers (Like Portfolio for showing their Typing Speed to their clients)<p>Site:typelor.com<p>Will people use it, Will it Work?<p>Thanks in Advance
======
Jefro118
This may or may not be helpful to you but one thing I really want is a good
typing practice site for coders. I learned to touch type through
typingclub.com, it works and it's free. The issue I had with typingclub.com
was that I didn't really learn how to use the keys that I often use for coding
efficiently (brackets, square brackets, curly braces, etc.) because it is
intended for general purpose typing.

I can't see why a freelancer or content writer would care so much to show off
their typing speed (I am not one so take my comments with a grain of salt) as
I can't imagine the speed at which they produce good work has that much to do
with their typing speed directly. If I saw a content writer advertising their
typing speed it would probably put me off as they are not highlighting the
things that matter (actually producing good content in a reasonable time
frame).

------
jonnismash
Remove account creation as mandatory through fb/google and I'll happily give
it a try.

